# AIDS Run! Thank you Specktra members!



## airrinleah (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Specktra members!!! 

Yesterday, my MAC Cosmetics team and I ran a 10k race in Baldwinsville, NY (outside of Syracuse) to benefit AIDS Community Resources.  My whole counter came out to support the race and girls cheered, ran, and walked the race - it was a blast!! Our MAC Cosmetics team came in second place for fundraising with over EIGHT THOUSAND DOLLARS raised! The whole run/walk had over 1000 participants and everyone together raised over $128,000!!! It was an awesome afternoon.






The ladies of MAC @ Carousel in Syracuse!
I'm on the left, Holly (our manager!), Rose, Karen, Jess, Lynne, Riki, Gina, Kris, and young MAC supporters :-D

I want to personally thank Spring, LeeAnn, Bebs, JennyStalin, and all the girls on Mac_Cosmetics LJ who supported the run with donations and purchases from my benefit sale.  Also!! Specktra.net donated $113.78 from 8 four-month premium memberships - Janice couldn't divulge your names because of privacy, but if you are one of the new four month premium members, please let me know so I can thank you!!!! 

Thank you Specktra.net and Janice for your support, thank you to those of you who sent well wishes and donations! I love y'all!!

Lots of Love! 

Erin  (airrinleah!)


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 5, 2006)

YAAAAY! i saw this on LJ too! I'm SOO glad i was able to donate for such a great cause! looks like u all had a great time


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 6, 2006)

It looks like you had lots of fun! I did AIDS Walk Orange County this past Sunday and had a blast. It was great to help out such a good cause, and have fun while doing it!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow!!  That is really great!!


----------

